# BMR drag bags



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Just finished re plumbing my BMR drag bags, the original lines are way to delicate. One trip to LOWES and the job is done. I also re-located and separated each bag for more precise adjustments in the trunk just beneath the spare tire. Looks great, and I'm finally done tearing the crap out my rear tires... Thanks for the great info on here guys.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

LITTON82 said:


> Just finished re plumbing my BMR drag bags, the original lines are way to delicate. One trip to LOWES and the job is done. I also re-located and separated each bag for more precise adjustments in the trunk just beneath the spare tire. Looks great, and I'm finally done tearing the crap out my rear tires... Thanks for the great info on here guys.


No problem.

Of subject I noticed your at Whiteman. I was stationed there 2000-2002.


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yea I've been stationed here since 01, and I hate it.... I'm looking into being a instructor in Texas.


----------



## Albyjo (Apr 10, 2010)

HA!!! Try Grand Forks AFB, ND!!! Winters are 45-60F Below zero (ish) AND all the roads are FLAT and STRAIGHT! can't wait to take the car back to the mountains of PA. At least I can keep the miles low on the car since I don't drive it in the winter. Its like living in an episode of ice road trucker, but for 4-5 months at a time!


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

Yea screw that.... I feel for you as well, we all need orders. lol Hey is there any other option out there besides Drag bags, like some sort of adjustable coil over ext. I really dont trust them very much. I'd rather have traction bars than a cheesy bag filled with air.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good place to shop for suspension upgrades.
Results for 04-06 PONTIAC GTO:BC RACING-COILOVERS


----------



## LITTON82 (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe i have found a solution to enable me to loose the drag bags GForce Engineering makes a level 2 half shaft kit that supposedly eliminates all wheel hop. They are rated up to 1000 H.P, and are available in seven different colors, the down side is they well run me right at $939.00. I’m saving my pennies. I'm also thinking of pairing those with the level 2 King Monroe suspension kit from JHP.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I ran the drag bag for a while. They had a spongy feeling to them. I now have
Pedders #2589 5/16" raised drag springs with Hotchkis Sport Sway Bars. On the front,
I have Lovell radius arm bushings and Pedders sway bar end links.
(I have Lovells struts with bearings and mounts, Eibach 1" Lowering Front Springs, and 
KONI Rear Adjustable Shocks, YET to be installed)
If I come off too low RPM, I still get some wheelhop, but at a higher RPM
about 2300, it's good.

Larry


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LITTON82 said:


> I believe i have found a solution to enable me to loose the drag bags GForce Engineering makes a level 2 half shaft kit *that supposedly eliminates all wheel hop*. They are rated up to 1000 H.P, and are available in seven different colors, the down side is they well run me right at $939.00. I’m saving my pennies. I'm also thinking of pairing those with the level 2 King Monroe suspension kit from JHP.


That's not going to happen. Regardless of the extra hp rating of the half shaft it's not designed in a way that will allow it to operate any different that a stock one. Concentrate on upgrading the suspension components first. Stiffer springs, adjustable shocks, polyurethane bushings instead of stock, etc. Then move to replacing drive line components.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I thought they made one shaft larger in diameter then the other one and that alone was supposed to help eliminate wheel hop?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

6QTS11OZ said:


> That's not going to happen. Regardless of the extra hp rating of the half shaft it's not designed in a way that will allow it to operate any different that a stock one. Concentrate on upgrading the suspension components first. Stiffer springs, adjustable shocks, polyurethane bushings instead of stock, etc. Then move to replacing drive line components.


:agree

Its a combonation of things that contribute to wheel hop.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

GM4life said:


> :agree
> 
> Its a combonation of things that contribute to wheel hop.


That's a fact and not every car has responded to "anti-wheel hop" mods the same.

As to drag bags they are not cheesy or unreliable. I've had bags on my car for many years and many thousands of miles. Next time you're in back of a dump or cement truck look at the bags they use for suspension. I have upgraded everything in my suspension (with the exception of the larger shaft) as I want the complete ride and handling package. I consider the bags a nice, adjustable addition to the stuff in my arsenal. I will eventually get the one larger shaft as well. It works by breaking up some of the harmonics of hop.


----------

